# 3rd Time Must Be The Charm



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Oldest DD is happier now that she has passed her driving test
So it took 3 times but aleast the parts she failed before weren't too bad of ones
The first time she did a rolling stop(Could have been worst)








Second time she hit the curb doing the paralle parking








Well yesterday took her up for her test again, And this time she PASSED!!!!!!
So last night we set the rules on driving the car
1 She must call when she gets to her destination & when she leave that location
2 No just driving around
3 The car must be parked in front of the house at a set time(No Later)
4 And no passengers (Beside her sister for school & drama class)
And she has to fill the tank

She did pretty good the first time out by herself
She went to the Eye Doctor and called, The called when she left
and called again when she got to Drama Class, Then called again when she and her sister left there
Then she asked if she could go see her boyfriend? OK We told her what time to be home with the car
Boy I was surprised she was home about an hour early, Cool









We asked her how it was driving by herself? She said it was a little weird on the dark roads with nobody else driving on them

Hopefully she'll stick to the rules
Beside Dad still has keys to it









Don


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Here's hoping she'll be safe on the roads, Don!! Seems like you set good guidelines for her, and she's following them. You're almost as strict as MY dad was (Lord help her!







), but I came to realize, in time, that was a GOOD thing.
As for the parallel parking?? You should cut her a break on that. There's hardly anywhere that requires parallel parking in actuality, but it IS good to know how to do. Those "rolling stops"? My oldest STILL thinks a stop sign means to slow down before you turn!!








Tell her I said "BE CAREFUL!!"
Darlene


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I took my road test in a 1976 ford f 250 supercab camper special with a huntsman slide in camper. My father said that if I wanted to drive I would also have to drive a leg when we went camping. James


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*Way To GO Tori!!*


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Good going Tori. Just remember you have a 7000 weapon in your hands and respect it always. You are a good girl. You will be fine.
\
Darlene


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sounds great! Thinking back to those days.... I remember one time when I was pushing it a little and was hurrying to get home before I turned into a pumpkin. Well, I think my dad saw me drive up because when I walked in the house, his only comment was: "I know you made it home on time, but if you are going to be a couple minutes late just call rather than rushing that much" I know when mine get to that age I'm going to specify that the car is not to be cornering on two wheels just to get it in the driveway by the specified time.







(Of course maybe that is just a problem with sons!







)


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Don, can you do me a favor and call me too when she gets to her destination. That way I'll know when it's safe for me to hit the roads.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Congratulations to Tori!

Sounds like you have a great set of rules. It is so very hard when the kids start to really sprout wings.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Congrats Tori!

Just remember: Hands at 10 and 2









Stay safe!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Way to go Tori









John


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Just remember: Hands at 10 and 2


And they better be YOUR hands!









Mark


----------



## Campforthenight (Apr 1, 2007)

skippershe said:


> Congrats Tori!
> 
> Just remember: Hands at 10 and 2
> 
> ...


Thats the steering wheels 10 and 2 not the cell phones.









Congrats


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Good job, Tori. Stay safe, Sweetie! We love you would be devastated if anything happened to you!


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Congrats Tori!
Stay safe and be careful.
Abbey says girls rule anyways.


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

These are the days we wish we could get back in our lives.......










Now you must teach Tori to drive the CAMPER.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

You ROCK, Tori!!!!! You were just trying to fool your folks, weren't you...make 'em think they were gonna be driving you around ALL your life?

..and to think - we have an AWESOME photo SEVERAL AWESOME PHOTOS to prove we knew you when....

It'll soon be time for a road trip to NH


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Congrats Tori!

Don't sweat the 3 time thing, it took Steph 3 times as well, mind you she has also had 3 accidents in 3 years! Hmmmm?

Good luck!

Steve


----------

